# Drop training and resource guarding



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

overall amber has become a good girl. she does better walking with other folks and their dogs and will lay down when we stop and talk to people. one thing is we haven't been able to master is drop. sometimes we can do a trade for something she grabbed with a high end treat. she also gets a little too protective when she gets something that she shouldn't. she might drop it for a second but as soon as we get close she will grab it in her mouth and won't let go. she even gets a little growly. we have a trainer we like we might ask about this too. any thoughts one this? amber is 2 1/2 now.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey loves retrieving her ball but hates to give it up. Like Amber, she'll drop it for a few seconds, that's when I try to jump in with a 'leave it'. It works quite often since her leave it is very good.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

More daily obedience training, serious and on leash. I'd work harder on formal retrieval training too - where she has to return to you and give you the item, no matter what it is. She really needs to know that when you tell her to do something that her compliance isn't optional.

Continue training trades for treats and work harder at keeping things picked up. How is she continuously getting things she shouldn't have? Do you need new trash cans with lids or restrict her access to certain parts of the house? We have a permanent gate on our stair landing because it's just easier to use that than to close bedroom doors upstairs.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Seems this evening while I was out Maria had a scare with amber along the lines of grabbing and running. Last week she was across the street seeing the neighbor pup and grabbed a rawhide and not only wouldn't let it go but across the street back home with it. I think I may have mentioned that we did a trade for it. Tonight my wife walked her down the block to another neighbor who lets his dog and others run in his yard. They have the invisible fence like us and his pup was wearing the collar. There was some kind of stuffed toy in the yard they were going after. I'm told at one point amber grabbed it and when Maria tried to get it back amber took off and ran home with it all the way down the block nearly a quarter mile. Maria chased her back to our house. Fortunately there were no cars. When they got inside maria got it away from her. Then they went back to the neighbor's house with the collar we have since they are the same frequency. Maria put the toy just outside of the perimeter and amber tried to get it three times and finally gave up due to the invisible fence. I'm told if took a while to get her off the property after that with the collar off. I'm curious about our next step. Practicing come is in need of refresher course I'm sure. Any other suggestions?


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

This was a big problem with Lily, we eventual did not let her off leash for 6 months. As a trainer explained to us, the not dropping wasn't the issue, it was the little things she got away with like not lying down when we told her the first time or staying or being overly protective of her''stuff''.So it was bake to basic obedience(this was after she got her cgc when she was 9 months)


----------

